# Uvalde Ram Hunt



## J.T. (Oct 25, 2011)

Went down to Thompson Ranch and got my first Bow kill! Texas Dall at 25 yards!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice Ram!


----------



## Porkchop12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job.

TH


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Ram, Congrats!


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what color tag was he? I had been thinking about booking there and was wondering what quality to expect for each price.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats... You are hooked now!!!


----------



## J.T. (Oct 25, 2011)

Blue tag devand $500. This was our second year going and Really enjoyed it. Rain made it nasty but hey it's hunting. If u want to hike and make the hunt challenging you can or you can sit on the Executive Porch!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

My first bow kill was there about 18 years ago. I don't remember it having a "canned" feel, but I was a lot younger back then. Did it seem like it could be as challenging as you want?


----------



## J.T. (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea if you to kill a ram that's not in the executive pasture then you can stalk and hunt them. Last year my buddy and I stalked a group of Rambos from one peak to another and some how they eluded us. A lot of the guys we hunt with shoot a long bows and just hike around all day. You can find some good Red tags that have grown up to really get your bang for a buck outside the pasture. They also brought in Aoudad but they are really small and need to grow. Now those are real skittish!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My first kill was not there, but I do have a couple TT rams in my collection. Congrats to you.


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like it would be worth the trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Texas Dall*

Congrats on the ram! I'm jealous, the Texas Dall is all I'm missing the Texas Slam that I started years ago. I took a great Mouflon, Corsican and Hawaiian Black, but I found sports and girls before I could finish!! Congrats again!


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice ram, congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Great first bow kill! Welcome to the addiction


----------

